# Mounting NTFS partition



## balanga (Feb 23, 2016)

Unable to mount NTFS partition - what am I doing wrong?

Here is the disk:-


```
root@support:~ # gpart list ada0
Geom name: ada0
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 78140159
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: ada0s1
   Mediasize: 104857600 (100M)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 1048576
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawtype: 23
   length: 104857600
   offset: 1048576
   type: !23
   index: 1
   end: 206847
   start: 2048
2. Name: ada0s2
   Mediasize: 39900413952 (37G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 105906176
   Mode: r0w0e0
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 7
   length: 39900413952
   offset: 105906176
   type: ntfs
   index: 2
   end: 78137343
   start: 206848
Consumers:
1. Name: ada0
   Mediasize: 40007761920 (37G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
```

Here's the command I ran:-


```
root@support:~ # ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s2 /mnt/windows
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 23, 2016)

You forgot to load the fuse kernel module: `kldload fuse`

To make it permanent: `sysrc kld_list+=fuse`


----------



## freeink (Dec 25, 2019)

tried ,did not work , That is  the solution of 3-4  years ago


----------



## Uniballer (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you have the fusefs-ntfs package or sysutils/fusefs-ntfs port installed?

Did you `kldload fusefs`?  Check with `kldstat` to be sure.

Does the /mnt/windows directory exist?  It must exist before you can mount over it.


----------

